# It's official...



## Rich Decker (Jul 26, 2006)

It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

God be with you bro' :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 26, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



I am going to go with a heavy basting of Dave's Insanity Sauce on EVERYTHING.  I think it's the regional preference.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1uvvbp8y]It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



I am going to go with a heavy basting of Dave's Insanity Sauce on EVERYTHING.  I think it's the regional preference.[/quote:1uvvbp8y]
Seriously? 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1yns4dsj]It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



I am going to go with a heavy basting of Dave's Insanity Sauce on EVERYTHING.  I think it's the regional preference.[/quote:1yns4dsj]
Yeah, we luv it HOT!!  Think about it ~ Buffalo Wings!!  :!:


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":67xbik2c][quote="Rich Decker":67xbik2c]It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



I am going to go with a heavy basting of Dave's Insanity Sauce on EVERYTHING.  I think it's the regional preference.[/quote:67xbik2c]
Yeah, we luv it HOT!!  Think about it ~ Buffalo Wings!!  :!:[/quote:67xbik2c]

Dat's what I'm talking about. I have some time in September to practice my Chicken Wing flavored  Brisket.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2j3z182q][quote="Uncle Bubba":2j3z182q][quote="Rich Decker":2j3z182q]It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



I am going to go with a heavy basting of Dave's Insanity Sauce on EVERYTHING.  I think it's the regional preference.[/quote:2j3z182q]
Yeah, we luv it HOT!!  Think about it ~ Buffalo Wings!!  :!:[/quote:2j3z182q]

Dat's what I'm talking about. I have some time in September to practice my Chicken Wing flavored  Brisket.[/quote:2j3z182q]
 :-k Now that sounds interesting Rich 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> It's official, I sent in my application for the Oinktoberfest. I've never cooked that far out west. I wonder what flavor profile to use, maybe Frank's Hot Sauce?



Way too cool Rich! Looking very forward to meeting you, and Joker, and Witt, and Chris, and everybody else! Oomp? you coming?


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 27, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like wise Dave, Jeff Murray is coming with me and he likes good smokes.
We'll have to burn a few.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 27, 2006)

Smokein and I will be there on Saturday...won't all of you be lucky to finally meet me in person!!?? 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Smokein and I will be there on Saturday...won't all of you be lucky to finally meet me in person!!?? 8-[


I'll feel lucky if I can ride with you guy's 8-[ 

Or is that more than you can bare :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm trying to get up there! How far is it to Niagra Falls from there? I might take my wife along and go to the falls with her that weekend also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get up there! How far is it to Niagra Falls from there? I might take my wife along and go to the falls with her that weekend also.


30.2 miles ~ 38 minutes.

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?wip= ... ture=en-US

Directions wouldn't copy.  Just enter Clarence and Niagara Falls for info.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 27, 2006)

If you can get _*HERE*_...we'll take you the rest of the way.  You pay for the gas and beer!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> If you can get _*HERE*_...we'll take you the rest of the way.  You pay for the gas and beer!


Uhhhhhh.......gas............and beer #-o 
Beer for just me or all 3 of us?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can afford yours, whats a few more? Rempe probably only drinks milk anyway!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can afford yours, whats a few more? *Rempe probably only drinks milk anyway!*[/quote:18xc1eaq]

He said Shirley Temples are his favorite, But he'll drink anything that has a little umbrella, and a straw.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 28, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I'll be there   
I still got some work to do on my chicken wing flavored dessert 
entry though.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 28, 2006)

You guys have it all wrong….Greg is Susan……Pigs said that traditional wings are deep fried and the Wing festival is in Aug I think……Nick when you come back from the falls or Puff when you come across the border stop at the duty free and pick up some Cuban Cigars and some cheap beer and booze….Oh and after extensive surveying the sauce of choice around these parts is KRAFT…..


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said Shirley Temples are his favorite, But he'll drink anything that has a little umbrella, and a straw.[/quote:2qmxvr2e]
or a bottle and a nipple :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Puff, I'll be going with the "men" on Friday. If you want to ride over with me, I'll be leaving around 10:00 am. Greg, on the other hand, will be going Saturday. Now, keep in mind, I'll prolly be staying over Sturday night as well. I don't know about Greg, but I don't think he is allowed. Woodreaux


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 29, 2006)

You wanna do the Sunday thing too?  Would be okay with me if you want to.  I'll believe Rempe's showing when I see it.  He must be taking the front porch off his house and carting it on a flatbed to comply with the boss's rules.  Puff, you should go with Woodman on Friday as I will already be in Rochester for a sales meeting and be heading over after I'm done around 1:30 or 2:00.  should be there no later than 3:00.  Looking foward to it.  Pray for good weather. [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll be damned if I have to help dismantle the porch  
Thanks Woody, i'm still kickin' around  the idea of going on 2 wheels. I'll let you know for sure when it gets closer :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I'll be damned if I have to help dismantle the porch
> Thanks Woody, i'm still kickin' around  the idea of going on 2 wheels. I'll let you know for sure when it gets closer :!:


Dude you are talking the end of Sept...it could snow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

I plan on leaving around 7 or 8 am Friday morning and will be staying over on Saturday night returning Sunday. Have to get there in time to say goodbye to Greg. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive done it before :!: 
No fair weather rider here


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Puff. AKA Iron ass. :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time is taking it's toll, can't ride without stopping as far as I used to be able to #-o


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 10, 2006)

It's even more official, I got my confirmation for Onktoberfrest in the mail yesterday. It looks like a nice festival, real family friendly.

Well the pit's packed, the truck loaded and the bearings are re-packed. I hope to disappear from work around noon and drive down to the Philly area for Bel Air. I haven't competed in a while and I'm ready to go again, three weeks between contests is to long.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll have to look for my confirmation then too!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 11, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I'll have to look for my confirmation then too!



He got it.  I saw it when I was there a few weeks ago waiting for Witdog and Pigs to show up...which they never did. :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does that mean were fired?  :-({|=


----------

